# I fell of the Diet!!



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

After cheating A couple of meals last week, I Am needing to Start again, As I failed, I had 3 B L T's with Mayo in one day.. I know SHAME on ME!! But I did buy Extra Juices this week to help Flush out the Toxcins.. I got Tampico brand its Orange Lime and Tangirine juices mixed cost $1.29 cents at H E B, The Cranberry is 2 half gallons for $4.00 That will last As long as I get the Gallon of Water Everyday!!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Do not beat yourself up over this, you did not fail! Look where you were and where your going. One day does not make a failure. If it did we would all be miserable.
Buck up buckaroo and get back on track! I know how hard it is (trust me, I really know)
Peace and blessings for much success.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

James, I feel you will continue to struggle as long as your mindset is such that you're on a diet. Diet indicates a short term hardship that will eventually go away and things can go back to normal. Maybe take the approach that you're training yourself for a healthier lifestyle and moderate instead of taking a grueling and deprived approach. Take a look are foods that trigger eating binges and find alternative choices.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I really, don't think its A diet. To me its A change of eating habits. After years of bad food on the road. Its A challange to get back to eating A decent meal. That is good for you. I used to drink up to 10 pots of coffe A day, I broke that habit. I know I can get this done right. After all its my life thats At stake.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi james dilley,
I agree with Wr..very good suggestions there. You haven't failed just because you gave in one day. We all have done that. The point is you want to succeed and you keep trying. *** Isn't it nice that the Homesteaders here give us so much encouragement. It sure helps to be able to talk with folks that understand and care and encourage us. *A big thank you to all..* Patsy


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

James, everyone goofs once in a while and eats things that are not good for them. That does not mean your change of eating habits is in the toilet. Just get back on track right away and you will be fine. No need to feel guilt. Do think about if your changes are too restictive though- if you are wanting to binge- then it may be a change is in order- or maybe allowing yourself one treat a week -personally I allow myself a 150 cal 3 musketeers mint candy bar every monday right before work- and I can't tell you how much I cherish that! I used to think nothing of sitting and eating half a pan of homemade brownies while I typed away at the puter (ah the days when I could eat whatever I wanted and not gain an ounce...sigh) but now that one treat a week is satisfying enough for me- and does not mean I am an unhealthy eater and I still lose weight.

Willow


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I think that one of the greatest misconceptions that people have is that others never have those food binge kinda days. I lost 100 lbs and have spent the last 17 years following the Weight Watcher's maintenance program and for the most part, I'm the poster gal for healthy eating with a fairly constant weight. Please note, I did say most of the time but I've also been known to go on a binge that is just plain ugly and triggered by nothing other than my desire to go on a binge (I think). I think it's all about having more good living days than eating everything that isn't tied down days and to constantly look for ways to incorporate posative changes.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i figure if i eat well, and smart, 80% of the time, pigging out one day every now and then won't be detrimental to me. but that's me. and i find i can no longer pig out, except for 2 days a month, but any way, that 20% of the time that i give in and eat at the cafe, or sonic, or mcd's, won't hurt as long as 80% i'm eating good, healthy foods, and not too much of them.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

James, how are you doing? Did you get back on the wagon? I've done that lots of times. I've also found out something. It is the over all eating habit. Not going over one or two days. If you can just keep track of what your eating and watch the portion sizes that helps. If you want something really scrumptious, have it but just a little then fill up on something else like salad or low calorie veg. (cabbage, green beans, greens, broccoli, califlower) you get the idea.

I don't know if you have a calorie counter or not. Some people just don't do calorie counting. But if you will check out the calorie contents of different foods it will help you in deciding what foods you can eat alot of and ones to limit.


----------

